# Solved: Apple ID Issue



## Skyholder (May 29, 2000)

Okay... I'm really bugged.
I have a MacBook Pro, an iPad, and an iPhone.

I have an Apple id. But I seem to have a number of them! 3, to be precise.
The iPad, and Macbook Pro appear to have the same one. That being a name, in the form of an email address.

On my iPhone, when I try to "update" aps..... The prompt that comes up showing an apple id, wanting a password, is a single word... NOT in email form, AND not the same as the Macbook Pro, or iPad.

And no password is working on the iPhone. I don't know what to do to get them all to be aligned to the same ID & Password.

Please help.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Skyholder said:


> On my iPhone, when I try to "update" aps..... The prompt that comes up showing an apple id, wanting a password, is a single word... NOT in email form, AND not the same as the Macbook Pro, or iPad.


Not quite sure what you are saying here?
So the Apple ID on the iPhone is pre filled or it just says Apple ID and not email?

An Apple ID can be an email address, so just use it and it should work.
If on the iPhone you used your Apple ID nickname, it probably remembers that. To see this information you will have to log into your account on iTunes and go to account section.

If you used a different Apple ID for the iPhone, I don't believe Apple has a a way to combine accounts, but apparently they are working on a solution for that.


----------



## Skyholder (May 29, 2000)

I'll play with it. I'm worried that I'm messing myself up, creating new passwords... changing information. Guess I'll use the weekend. Thanks bud.


----------



## Skyholder (May 29, 2000)

I believe the prompt is showing a nickname. And while I know it, I can't get any password to function. Nor can I get it to let me reset it. Plus, I can't get the phone to recognize any other user name. Argh!!!!


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Skyholder said:


> I believe the prompt is showing a nickname. And while I know it, I can't get any password to function. Nor can I get it to let me reset it. Plus, I can't get the phone to recognize any other user name. Argh!!!!


I would suggest using the reset setting option on iPhone and trying again.


----------



## Skyholder (May 29, 2000)

That was to be my last resort. Thank you very much for the help talk to you later


----------



## Skyholder (May 29, 2000)

So back to this Apple ID issue.
I have an ID of "Skyholder" showing up on my iPhone.
I can't remember the password, and none that I know are working.
When I do the whole Apple retrieval thing, it asks do I want a question to identify myself, or email retrieval?
If I do the "question", which is, "What is you birthday? I keep getting it wrong. OKAYYYYYYY! And I try going a month before, 1 after. One day before, 1 after. No luck. It doesn't ask the year.
When they fail, I go thru the email retrieval and it claims to be sending an email to my address. I am not getting it. Multiple times, I don't get it.
I have created 2 other id's. Both appear to work with passwords.
Is there a way to have my phone stop using "Skyholder", and use one of the "working" id's and passwords?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Is it in *Settings -> Store* where you are entering you credentials?

Which version of iOS are you running?
On my device if I select Sign out I get option to re-enter a new username/login.


----------



## Skyholder (May 29, 2000)

Okay.... running OS5. When I go to the "store", in settings, it shows the log-in I want to be using. And it works with a password I remember!!! Other times, it'll come up as "Skyholder". I don't know where its getting that from. I'll try logging out and see if I get the same option you mentioned.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

It sounds like you have a real mess, and you're making it worse if you're still creating new accounts. The real problem is if you've purchased content with all of these, there's no way you're going to be able to transfer those purchases between accounts. Pick *one* account to use for everything.


----------



## Skyholder (May 29, 2000)

*Shrug* Seems to be working. We shall see....
As always, thanks so much!


----------



## Skyholder (May 29, 2000)

Agreed!!!


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If what's working is having multiple Apple IDs, you're going to continue to have problems. You can either live with that, or take the hit of losing some content and sticking with one ID.


----------



## Skyholder (May 29, 2000)

At this point, the ID I am using is working for me. I'm not gonna kick a dead horse!!!
Thanks again.


----------

